# Favorite Cartoon Movie?



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh man, I could totally make the longest list ever... 

Quest For Camelot
The Lion King 2
Pocahontas
Dumbo
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Tangled
Frozen
Lilo and Stitch
Beauty and the Beast


----------



## RedTree (Apr 13, 2010)

Hunchback of Notre Dame
Beauty and the Beast
The Incredibles
Finding Nemo
A Bug's Life
Paranorman


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I can appreciate Disney and Pixar but I watch them once, enjoy, and then never watch them again.

I'm not even an anime fan but my two favorite animated features are anime, ironically enough.

Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
Hellsing OVA (love the TV series too)

Oh gosh, for a girl I really like things are dark and violent.


----------



## selcouth (Dec 8, 2013)

A Goofy Movie. 

Is it weird that I had the hots for Roxanne?


----------



## MadelineHatter (Dec 17, 2013)

The Lion King


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm (Apr 25, 2012)

Love Miyazaki animated films - Spirited Away, My Neighbor Totoro. Another childhood favorite would be Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## ohgoblin612 (Dec 15, 2013)

Steamboy
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Cowboy Bebop movie


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 21, 2013)

The Secret of N.I.M.H. - no contest. Has, is, and always will be my favourite.

Also really enjoy Up, WALL-E, How To Train Your Dragon, and various classic Disney films about animals.

(Can't wait to see Frozen, btw. Heard it's really good.)


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Lilo & Stitch
Kiki's Delivery Service
All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

zazara said:


> Kiki's Delivery Service


This very girly, but is one of best films ever.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

AnnaInMoscow said:


> This very girly, but is one of best films ever.


Yes!


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

zazara said:


> Yes!











I like her cat most haha.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Jan 5, 2013)

Anastasia
The Little Mermaid 1 & 2
Spirited Away
Beauty and the Beast
Aladdin
Peter Pan
Ponyo


----------



## Cyeran (Jul 20, 2013)

Titan AE


----------



## LoneWanderer (Jan 2, 2014)

My Neighbor Totoro (my ultimate favorite cartoon movie)
Spirited Away
The Lion King
Watership Down (I have no idea why I watched this as a kid O.O great movie, but still...)
Oliver & Company
Gay Puree
The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## jamkleb (Jan 8, 2013)

The Brave little Toaster was so so important in my childhood. I absolutely loved it. So inspirational :')


----------



## Lakin (Feb 4, 2015)

I really love Aladdin. Also Mary Poppins, although it is only a partially animated movie.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Buzz Lightyear of the Star Command


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

To be honest, a question like this is very hard, as it has to take a lot for something to touch my heart to become an absolute top favourite. 
For now, I will say Beauty and the Beast, since it has a lot of good family memories connected with it, the Tale as Old as time song was the first one I learnt to play on piano, it was my first time watching a movie with the whole family (large family) etc. just things like that.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Western animation:
The Road To El Dorado
The Lion King
Tarzan

Japanese animation:
Clannad After Story
Code Geass
Steins;Gate


----------



## AWeirdMixture (Aug 9, 2014)

Hunchback of Notre Dame
Hercules
Finding Memo
Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Rango. I was always a western fan.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Atlantis is cool and a bit underrated. But maybe it's just that I have a thing for all those ancient mystery things. I liked the story and the general designs of... uh... I liked the way they portrayed the atlantean civilization. Cool interpretation. That's what I wanted to say. xd
I also like the Lion King but, suprise, I like it for the visual quality rather than story... There are some really cool scenes like the whole Can't Wait To Be King part or when Mufasa's ghost appears  Aaaand the songs rock, all of 'em.

Does anyobody here know of "Fantastic Planet"? I think it was a French movie... It was super trippy and there were some weird looking blue aliens... I need to revisit that one


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

Probably the Land Before Time. It's a fantastic film at every level I think.


----------



## TCoE (Jan 17, 2015)

The Phantom Tollbooth. Part real, part cartoon.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

Women like abusive and unhealthy relationships. Better a man that leaves her in tears than one who bores her to tears.

Let them make their own poor choices.

What's the big deal anyway? Reverse the genders in 50 shades of grey and I'd jack off to it too.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

It's a four way tie between Tarzan, Beauty and the Beast, Spirit, and The Prince of Egypt


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I like a lot of the movies mentioned. Some I haven't seen, but they look great, my watchlist is longer now, thanks guys. Some that weren't mentioned:

-*The Emperor's New Groove*: I love this one but the latin version (Las Locuras del Emperador); I tried watching the english one and I didn't find it as entertaining. I even know some of the lines in the movie, specially Yzma lines, specially those when she is a cat.
-From Miyazaki, my favorites are Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away, *The Cat Returns* and *Whisper of the Heart*
-From Satoshi Kon, I like *Perfect Blue* and *Millenium Actress*
-There's a soft spot in my heart for *James and the Giant Peach*


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

So cliche, but The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Philosofelia (Feb 9, 2015)

The Road to Eldorado! Atlantis! You've mentioned some good ones! Also: Rise of the Guardians, Treasure Planet, Robin Hood, The Aristocats, Basil the Great Mouse Detective, Monster INC and the first half of Up.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Well so I'd actually say "Fantastic Planet" but people usually freak out halfway through the movie and tell me to turn it off so maybe don't try that one lol


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

The Iron Giant


----------



## Eldar (Feb 24, 2017)

_The lion king_ is number one for sure.
And I love _Spirit:stallion of the cimarron_ too(probably beacause it's was the first movie I saw..)


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

shrek


----------

